# HELP! dean ml pickup swap



## Braden (Feb 15, 2017)

SO I just got myself a dean ml, and picked up some Seymour Duncan JB pick ups to swap at the bridge. I can't find a wiring diagram specific for the dean ML. So I've removed the original pick up and soldered the new one in place in a similar fashion, didn't work, followed a couple other Seymour Duncan wiring schematics, didn't work. Help me!!!!!!!!!! everything I have found online relates to a guitar with 2 tone knobs and 2 volume knobs where as the dean has 2 volume and 1 tone I believe.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dimarzio has a bunch of different configurations to wire up a guitar, does this look like what you need?

http://www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/diagrams/2h2v1t_3w_all.pdf

Remember that there's no standard in the colour codes of the wires between manufacturers either.


----------



## Braden (Feb 15, 2017)

im looking for more specifically which pots i need to solder which wire to. I thought it would be as easy as take 1 out put 1 in. but it doesn't seem to work that way. this may help though. or more specifically if anyone has replaced this in their dean if they could tell me how they wired it that would be fantastic.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

From Sulphur's post above a Duncan as a two conductor pup would be solder in as follows;

Red (north finish) and white (south finish) go together and get taped off.

Green (ground) and bare (also ground) go together and get soldered to ground (typically on the back of the volume pot)

Black (hot) goes to the tab on the volume pot where the hot wire from the last pup was.

If that spec leaves you out-of-phase with your neck pup, reverse the black and green wires.


----------



## Braden (Feb 15, 2017)

That's how I had it originally soldered but it was all fucked. I'll try reversing like you said. Thanks guys.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

you can follow this one 2 Hum, 2 Volume, 2 Tone push/pull coil split, 3 Way Toggle
just forget about the push pull part & tape off the white & red wire of the humbucker
2 Hum, 2 Volume, 2 Tone push/pull coil split, 3 Way Toggle
It's the 5th diagram down for some reason i cant post a like to that individual disgram


----------



## Braden (Feb 15, 2017)

For some reason my neck pickup is silent no matter how i wire this, I have no disconnected the neck pickup in any way. That i know of.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I assume the front volume control is for the neck pickup ,it's normally how Dean's are wired .


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Braden, if you are still having trouble, snap a pic and we'll see if we can help. Lots of very knowledgable people here.


----------

